# Payslip over 28 days old?



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Has anyone submitted a payslip that was 7-8 days older than the 28 day limit and been successful in getting your UK spousal visa? He is scheduled to fly here August 1 for our wedding August 3.

We are running into extremely un-helpful employer issues for my fiance in Scotland. I have printed out their emails to him stating:
1. It is company policy not to sign employment contracts.
2. It is company policy to write a letter only confirming current salary. They outright refuse to use the UKBA-required format that we requested.
3. They refuse to send his July payslip overnight, even if he pays and provides the mailing items necessary. They will only use regular mail (from southern England to northern Scotland).

I want to apply online by August 3rd after the wedding or 4th at the earliest. If we only have his June payslip, it will be at least 35 days old, as they are dated for the last day of the month. I am wondering if they would reject us for the 7 days? 

We can only think of 2 other options:
1. He prints out the payslips (if we can get the system to work) and has his local supervisor sign them, including the one from July, and he brings them with him. Would the supervisor's signature be authoritative enough??
2. We try to have someone retrieve his mail after August 1, and overnight the payslip to us and I apply whenever it arrives here. (He is here until August 18th.)

Or worst case scenario - he overnights it to me when he gets home and THEN I apply. 

Any input or suggestions? Anyone know how strict they are on the 28 days?

I'm also going to submit the emails and an explanation in my letter for my application and hope UKBA sees the multiple attempts to get what they want and his company's complete refusal to comply.

Thanks so much,
Laurel


----------



## wotsiak1106 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Laurel, I just had my visa issued and we had gone through some issues with getting my fiance's payslips/contract as well. We applied when he was here in the US visiting for 9 weeks. We sent everything on the 3April and when we sent it the package it (quite idiotically) only contained Oct,Nov,Dec payslips + a statement outlining my fiance's job title and contract through 2028. This statement didn't have a signature by anybody. 

Well on the 25April we got an email requesting the payslips and bank statement for Jan, Feb, Mar. This is where we started to panic because my fiance could only get these back in England on a specific computer at certain locations. Well lucky for us they gave us til 10May to scan and email or post the additional evidence. just enough time for my fiance to fly back, get to a military base, print out his payslips, and email them off. 

So i think that as long as everything else in your application is in order and with accordance, you'll be fine, and they'll simply ask you for the July pay slip, if they feel they need to verify it. But yea, we didn't have anything signed, and were missing things, and they gave us a chance. All in all we were extremely lucky and i wouldn't dare tell you to bank on "getting lucky," but i just wanted share my experience with garnering all the work documents for my visa application. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I don't want to take any chances on being rejected and losing our money, but my application is very basic and straightforward. So, I don't know if they would accept Jan-June, or insist on the July one. My fiance can get the July bank statement with no problem as his branch is right in his neighborhood. It's the actual payslip and his employer that are the problems. :-(


----------



## Pandy84 (Apr 20, 2013)

why don't you wait for the payslips and docs and re schedule your application, flight..better to be safe than sorry...


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Last resort*



Pandy84 said:


> why don't you wait for the payslips and docs and re schedule your application..better to be safe than sorry...


I will delay it if there's no other choice. It will mean about a month to a month and 1/2 delay in me getting to Scotland, but better that than being refused.

I just wondered if anyone had gotten by with a payslip that was within a week of being legal. I didn't realize all this when we decided on the date for the wedding, and his time off isn't flexible at all. In hind sight, I should have made the wedding on August 10th instead....but everything is planned and scheduled now. So, if I have to wait, so be it. 

Does anyone have any input about our paperwork from his employer not being in the format they request? All I can do is send their emails and explain that we've asked several times and the answer is still a resounding "NO!". His employment contract states the necessary information, but they refuse to put it into a letter as well.

I think I'll have much adjusting to do when I get there. Things are done very differently. 

Thanks everyone,
Laurel


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

The issue will go one of three ways:

*1:* UKBA sees the July pay in your July bank statements and is satisfied that there is a pattern (especially if you're providing 12 months evidence under Category B and provide an employer letter confirming your pay and the belated pay slip)

*2:* UKBA writes back to request the missing pay-slip and puts your application on hold.

*3:* UKBA refuses the visa and returns your paperwork.


The scenario you're hoping for is (1). It's a bit of a chance to be honest, and it doesn't often pay to test UKBA in this way (they're massively strict on rules relating to the financial requirement and evidence). If you're only supplying 6 months (Category A) evidence or cannot pressure the employer to confirm in writing the situation regarding the July pay slip, it becomes less likely UKBA will allow the omission. 

I've seen both (2) and (3) happen - mostly (2). By rights, if all else is fine, UKBA will put your application on hold and request your missing paperwork, but earlier in the year we saw some refusals for missed documents (applications later successfully appealed when the missing document was provided). That seems to have been a temporary blip but I can't guarantee that it won't be refused.

What this will come down to is the cost of a delayed or refused visa versus the cost and inconvenience of waiting. Even if (2) is the most likely, there could be delays in UKBA contacting you about the payslip, and again after receiving it because your case will have been put to one side while others are dealt with. If there is no other reason than eagerness to BE here (which I totally understand as will everyone else here!), then I strongly recommend waiting for the sake of a good result.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you. I have their email explaining that they refuse to overnight the payslip but will only send it by regular mail, but I agree....it would be fool-hardy to push the issue. The problems it would cause would be MUCH more than my impatience to get there. 

Do you have any input about the employer's refusal to write the employment letter in the format UKBA wants? I have that in an email as well, and am assuming that I can only submit what they will give us, and will include a copy of the email as proof that we tried.

Other than these issues, we seem to have a pretty straightforward, simple application with nothing out of the ordinary.

Thank you so much for your help.
Laurel


----------



## 0sman (May 4, 2013)

2farapart said:


> The issue will go one of three ways:
> 
> *1:* UKBA sees the July pay in your July bank statements and is satisfied that there is a pattern (especially if you're providing 12 months evidence under Category B and provide an employer letter confirming your pay and the belated pay slip)
> 
> ...


I applied online on 19 march and sent my feb's payslip (dated 28 feb) yet the biometrics and supporting documents submission was done on 2nd of april, so do you think they will ask for march's payslip?


----------



## Pandy84 (Apr 20, 2013)

The date of application is when you submit it online , so you should be fine..


----------



## RyanP (Jul 24, 2012)

Water Dragon said:


> It is company policy to write a letter only confirming current salary. They outright refuse to use the UKBA-required format that we requested.


I had a similar problem. They could provide the type of letter I wanted, but (for some very strange reason) couldn't confirm my gross salary properly (they didn't know about my shift allowance) and they would only provide a PDF (and not a hand signed letter) but fortunately my department manager provided me with a signed letter on company "stationary", after explaining why I need it. So, if the payroll/HR department is a problem, is there not a department manager or similar who can help? Albeit, my letter is untested (also, although printed on company stationary, it's all in black and white - I just hope UKBA aren't too picky!), but provides all the requested information.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Water Dragon said:


> Thank you. I have their email explaining that they refuse to overnight the payslip but will only send it by regular mail, but I agree....it would be fool-hardy to push the issue. The problems it would cause would be MUCH more than my impatience to get there.
> 
> Do you have any input about the employer's refusal to write the employment letter in the format UKBA wants? I have that in an email as well, and am assuming that I can only submit what they will give us, and will include a copy of the email as proof that we tried.
> 
> ...


Employers can be pig-headed about putting certain things in writing - it's no fault of your own and I imagine yours won't be the first application where this has happened.

All I can suggest is to include the conversation exchange and the letter the employer does give, together with their full contact details in case UKBA wants to contact them. The employer letter I imagine is the less important evidence (when compared to pay slips, bank statements and P60), especially if your hours and pay is consistently the same so I wouldn't worry unduly about this. You can only get what you can get. Given this small 'weakness' in your paperwork, it's probably more important than ever to wait for your July pay slip so that your strongest paper evidence is water-tight.


----------

